# Death Valley Photo:::AWESOME:::



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome is the word that can be used ......


*www.nasa.gov/images/content/154247main_image_feature_630_ys_full.jpg



source : nasa


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 25, 2006)

its great!!! Was looking for such an image for my project. Thanks


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2006)

Great !


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice .. real nice


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 26, 2006)

kool, are there anymore for other places?


----------



## lalu (Oct 26, 2006)

awesome man!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 26, 2006)

what is it


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 26, 2006)

nice pic.


----------



## arunks (Oct 26, 2006)

what the hell is this..

what is death valley..

i remember it as "jhajon ka kabristan"
is it that place..

but what photo showing..whats special in it


----------



## lalam (Nov 12, 2006)

Can somebody explain what this really is....I see a map alright but whats there?And death valley?


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 12, 2006)

what it is

it seems like some wrong created computer graphics or a math formula in photoshop goes wrong & created this draw


----------



## nix (Nov 12, 2006)

here is a smaller version of the same pic:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageeathValley_L7_JuneJuly2000.jpg

*Death Valley* is a valley in the US state*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._state of california, and is the location of the lowest elevation in North America. Located southeast of the Sierra Nevada range in the great basin and the mojave desert, it comprises much of Death Valley National Park. It runs north-south between the amargosa range to the east and the panamint range to the west; the sylvania range and the owlshed mountains*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owlshead_Mountains form its northern and southern bounaries respectively.

Landsat 7 imagery of Death Valley. Green indicates vegetation, which increases with altitude. The varying shades of brown, beige, and rust indicate bare ground; the different colors result from varying mineral compositions in the rocks and dirt. Although they may appear to be pools of water, the bright blue-green patches in the scene are actually salt pans that hold only a little moisture.-wikipedia
more more info-*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_valley


----------



## Stick (Nov 13, 2006)

Why it is called Death Valley?

I know about Barmuda Tringle is the Death Valley are something like BT?


----------



## escape7 (Nov 16, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> here is a smaller version of the same pic:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageeathValley_L7_JuneJuly2000.jpg
> 
> *Death Valley* is a valley in the US state*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._state of california, and is the location of the lowest elevation in North America. Located southeast of the Sierra Nevada range in the great basin and the mojave desert, it comprises much of Death Valley National Park. It runs north-south between the amargosa range to the east and the panamint range to the west; the sylvania range and the owlshed mountains*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owlshead_Mountains form its northern and southern bounaries respectively.
> ...


^^^Also, It is a desert and some of the highest temperatures have been recorded here.

That was an amazing pic.


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 17, 2006)

wonderful...


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 22, 2006)

cool pic bro....


----------

